# Family Discussion...need help



## Greywuff (Oct 11, 2015)

1.My camper, like my house, is equipped with a bathroom. (Not a commode; a bathroom...complete with walls, a door, shower, sink, commode and roof vent.)
2. I poop in the bathroom in my house, I do not run to the bathhouse for expressed purposes.
3. Why is it not acceptable to poop in the bathroom(as previously described) in our camper?


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

Sound insulation?


----------



## wecamp04 (Jan 12, 2016)

Why wouldn't you, that's why it their for use it and enjoy


----------



## jackw (Jun 5, 2008)

Like you said, it's YOUR camper. That being the case you should do as you choose, even it it means bringing the newspaper with you!!!


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

Sometimes that "feeling" happens to me around 4:00 AM. If I was to use the one in our camper, I would probably wake up most everybody, as most of the sleeping areas are around the bathroom. I can sneak out the door with a flashlight and use the CG facilities without disturbing anyone.


----------

